
Hours after Zuck deletion scandal, Facebook announces new "unsend" feature - shahocean
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/hours-after-zuck-deletion-scandal-facebook-announces-new-unsend-feature/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Will more sites also increase edit times perchance?

